# Bass traps nested in corner between roof and wall?



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I already have some treatments behind my front speakers and in one corner but they are just very poorly made 3 inch thick panels (good fiber but very bad diy). I want to add some bass traps in the future but really only have room along the ceiling 

If you could only put bass traps in corners between the roof and the walls, is it worth it?

How would you achieve handing these?

I would most likely need to order them because I have no room to build?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In terms of decay time control, they'll be just as good as any of the wall/wall corners. How you hang them will depend on what you purchase and what hanging provisions are available.

Bryan


----------

